#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Can i Email a word doc without attachment

## jesika

Hello,

I regularly write out a document in word which is then emailed to another person and CC'd to me.
I used to be able to search my emails for serial numbers to bring up the correct email but with word 2007 it only appears to send as an attachment, which I cant search.Is it possible to send from word as an email not as an attachment

----------


## ExlGuru

Reema, i don't think that we can send word document without attachment.There are so many methods to send files but we have to attach in all cases.

----------


## jaslake

This works in Outlook.  With the Word document open, select all, copy.

Open a new Outlook email document,  Ctrl V (paste the Word document into the body of the email).  I use this quite often so the recipient can simply read the email without opening Word.

Alternately, you can send it as HTML with mail-merge.  The result is the same.

Hope this helps.

John

----------

